# MTS & Water Changes



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've notice after ever water change that my MTS come out in force. They climb the glass, head for the driftwood & plants and congregate on top the substrate.

_Has any one else had this experience?_

I wonder why they do this, maybe it's the same reason that the fish are so invigorated after a water change.

Just curious :neutral:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's interesting Trena. I've never experienced them coming out in force after a water change, but they do come out in masses when one of the problem filters I have decides to quit.... ](*,) For the record, I have no idea why it's a problem filter since it's maintained like the rest of them, and I never have trouble with the others..... :neutral: It was like that from day one.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jan, theres always one in the crowd :razz: 

I've heard that if you have gas pockets or other issues with your substrate they will come out during the day. Problems with the filter is a new one for me, but I guess that makes sense (It does for the snails anyways). ;-)


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I have noticed that my mts move fast(for a snail) if i don't put declorinator in the inverts only tank, but don't react much at all if I get that taken care of.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I always use dechlorinates, so that cannot be why they react this why after water changes... But a good thought anyways ;-)


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have the same problem. After a water change they all seem to climb the glass and everything else. They stop after a day or so though. I cant figure it out either.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

I've noticed this as well, but they also seem to come out in force when there aren't any changes to their environment either. Weird behavior, but I use it as a gauge sometimes that I may need to change my water.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sir-B...Glad to see I'm not alone.

Richey... A few will come out on occasions in between water changes. But after water changes they come out in hordes.


----------

